# Avid.1 AV50 wheels



## Manny_A4 (Aug 30, 2015)

What's going fellas, I have set if brand new Avid.1 AV50 wheels for sale. Specs are as follows:
Avid.1 AV50
5x112 
18x9.5 Square set 
Et 30
Cb 73.1 
I'm asking $730 shipped to anywhere in the US or best offer. Again wheels are brand new I only test fitted them. Thanks


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Wrong section. This is not the classifieds.


----------



## Manny_A4 (Aug 30, 2015)

Sorry didn't realize that till now 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------

